# location,location,location.



## si&ang (Jul 16, 2010)

Where is the best place to buy, the north, south, east, or west.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

si&#8736 said:


> Where is the best place to buy, the north, south, east, or west.


Deifintely not the North. Too many problems with illegal building on Greek owned land which the rightful owners are now reclaiming. Many expats stand to lose properties they thought they owned but were illegal.

South is Limassol.
East is Larnaca and the tourist resorts which close down for4 months
West is the Paphos area.


----------



## si&ang (Jul 16, 2010)

Many thanks


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Veronica's comment the east closes down for 4 months a year gives the wrong impression as to what happens.
Yes - around Ayia Napa and Protarus many hotels and facilities who's income is soley dependant on tourism shut for the winter season but many bars and restaurants in the villages and surrounding areas remain open for their Cypriot and expat clientele. Village shops all remain open as do the supermarkets and for the towns of Paralimni and Larnaca its business as usual all year round.
Don't forget - the best beaches are all in the east.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

JonandGaynor said:


> Veronica's comment the east closes down for 4 months a year gives the wrong impression as to what happens.
> Yes - around Ayia Napa and Protarus many hotels and facilities who's income is soley dependant on tourism shut for the winter season but many bars and restaurants in the villages and surrounding areas remain open for their Cypriot and expat clientele. Village shops all remain open as do the supermarkets and for the towns of Paralimni and Larnaca its business as usual all year round.
> Don't forget - the best beaches are all in the east.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------

